

ScriptRock's Experience with Go, After Porting 30KLOC - zhenjl
http://www.scriptrock.com/blog/our-experience-with-golang

======
fmstephe
I am not a C++ developer. My understanding was that c++ const was found
severely lacking for complex structures? I know that java's final is worthless
in this scenario. Can anyone elaborate on how effective c++'s const is for
this use? Thx.

EDIT:

After reading the first three links from a sensible Google search

[http://duramecho.com/ComputerInformation/WhyHowCppConst.html](http://duramecho.com/ComputerInformation/WhyHowCppConst.html)
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/145yc477.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/145yc477.aspx)
[http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/const_correctness.html](http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/const_correctness.html)

I can see that C++ const is very sophisticated. I like it, and I can see that
what the author described is well provided for by it - safely sharable
objects.

But, it is also very clear that const introduces a fairly extreme level of
sophistication to the compiler. It isn't clear how this sort of feature would
interact with interfaces{} etc.

